# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Warpflare`s Workbook

## Warpflare

Hello! I`ve been interested in Lucid Dreaming for a few year`s, but never did anything about it except read a few books. But then I had a few experiences with Sleep paralysis after a naps and my interest was rekindled. That was about 10 months ago. I`ve been struggling along on my own till I found this site a month ago. I can`t get on often, or for long, but I`de like to master I all can in relation to Lucid Dreaming. I`ve had 4 lucid dreams, 1 WILD and 3 DILDS. But only in the WILD did I have good control over myself. I`m most interested in learning to DILD, and a long term goal of mine is to have one every night. And I`m willing to work for it. I look forward to working with you.

----------


## djpatch999

Welcome to Dreamviews Warpflare, you'll easily get the hang of DILD if you can do WILD. Clearly you have the motivation needed so it shouldn't be long before you're having them weekly. Having them nightly will take work however but I have faith in you  :smiley:  Good luck and welcome to the DVA as well  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Welcome to class!

This class is rather inactive atm, its main focus is the competition which I'll start up soon again. You're free to post any dreams, thoughts or questions you have in here though and I'll try to answer them or give you feed back  :smiley: 

DILD is a solid technique. If you want to take it to the next level try ADA out. Just stay on track and stay motivated and you'll be fine.

Like I said, any questions you might have will be answered  :smiley:

----------


## Warpflare

I`ve been trying ADA, but find it difficult to keep it up. Any suggestions? I`ve been thinking of tying some thought with "You need to do ADA". such as when I see a light, or feel cold/warm, or something. 

Another thing, is that I ussually find the quality of my WILDs better than my DILDs. I know thats because of how aware I am, but do you have any suggestions about how to increase DILD quality? I had a DILD and a WILD this week, and the DILD was by far much better. My most aware LD so far

----------


## Matte87

Well, ADA is a very tough technique to get down. It's not always pleasant to feel everything around you. I'm a construction worker and I work outside all day long. -15 degrees or rain in your face all day and you don't really feel like paying attention to it haha.

What you should do whenever you get lucid is to stabilize the dream. Interact with it with your senses and the quality of it will increase aswell. Tell yourself you're dreaming whilst doing a RC and you should be fine. It's often good to remind yourself throughout the dream that you're dreaming too.

----------


## Warpflare

I actually enjoy ADAing. it`s nice to notice things, even when their unpleasant. I find it`s less unpleasant to recognize and be aware of annoyances than try to ignore them

----------

